# Ricardo Revealed.........



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 9, 2003)

With the Golden Dragons Personal Hibben Knive Collection........
Traditional Parker Fighter.......


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *With the Golden Dragons Personal Hibben Knive Collection........
> *



Hebben Negotiator II.......


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *With the Golden Dragons Personal Hibben Knive Collection........*



2001 Fantasy Fighter.....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *With the Golden Dragons Personal Hibben Knive Collection........*



Thors Sickle......


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *With the Golden Dragons Personal Hibben Knive Collection........*



Dennis's Twin Custom R & L Rosewood Handles.....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 9, 2003)

I wouldn't let him play with my knives.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *With the Golden Dragons Personal Hibben Knive Collection........
> Traditional Parker Fighter....... *



That's what I had to do to get the Goldendragon to take me out to eat! It's vicious in Arizona!


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I wouldn't let him play with my knives.:rofl: *



Are you kidding? I had to give him a deposit just to pose with those things!


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *With the Golden Dragons Personal Hibben Knive Collection........
> Traditional Parker Fighter....... *



BTW I hadn't had any sleep in 24 hrs when I posed with those things, and I was on my way to the ariport! It's a good thing Security did not see those. I would been a guest there for a long time!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's what I had to do to get the Goldendragon to take me out to eat! It's vicious in Arizona! *



Gosh, all I had to do was show up and he took me and Kalicombat out to eat.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Are you kidding? I had to give him a deposit just to pose with those things! *



Must be tough to be you. Again, Mr. C just brought them out and let us take a look see. Very cool knives by the way.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Must be tough to be you. Again, Mr. C just brought them out and let us take a look see. Very cool knives by the way. *



I'm telling ya. I get little sleep, and constantly peer through the curtains. The Goldenone is everywhere!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 9, 2003)

It's going to be a nationwide take over.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It's going to be a nationwide take over. *



Have pity, just give me advance notice!


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *With the Golden Dragons Personal Hibben Knive Collection........
> Traditional Parker Fighter....... *



Lets air brush those pics, I done lost 15 lbs! 

Lets have a pose off!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Lets have a pose off! *



With whom????????


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *With whom???????? *



Well, the Dragon has said he lost 25 lbs, and you might as well join in. Winner take all!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 9, 2003)

and still  losin too!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *and still  losin too!
> 
> *



Great job Mr.C. !!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *...you might as well join in. Winner take all! *



I'm not getting in my underwear between either of you two individuals for a posing contest.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Have pity, just give me advance notice! *


We already have..........:EG:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *We already have..........:EG: *



Yes, I agree and he was given advance notice a long time ago.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yes, I agree and he was given advance notice a long time ago.:rofl: *



Such wonderful friends on Martial Talk!


----------



## Seig (Feb 10, 2003)

All you have to do is join us.......


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 10, 2003)

and we can rule the galaxy as father and son...

oops, sorry :erg: Don't know where that came from.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *and we can rule the galaxy as father and son...
> 
> oops, sorry :erg: Don't know where that came from. *



I was thinkin' more along the lines of Robin Hood, when the
Sheriff of Notingham said, "Join us ... or die".


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *... "Join us ... or die". *



Hey, whatever works.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Hey, whatever works.:rofl: *



Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Such wonderful friends on Martial Talk! *



Well we do try.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 10, 2003)

Will that be  Platinum, Gold or Silver membership?


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Such wonderful friends on Martial Talk! *



*wave of the hand.. "Join us Ricardo" 

Join us... Join us... Join us....


PS.. you might even get to feel my bicep.. join us... join us.. Join us...


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Will that be  Platinum, Gold or Silver membership?
> 
> 
> ...



I'm kinda into Gold myself. The full package, IKKO Board Member, The Works!


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **wave of the hand.. "Join us Ricardo"
> 
> Join us... Join us... Join us....
> ...



That's it, the incentive I've been waiting for! I'm in!


----------



## Seig (Feb 11, 2003)

Of course you will have to be chaperoned my Mr.C and myself.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> [B. you might even get to feel my bicep.. join us... join us.. Join us... [/B]



  Oh my gosh, I wouldn't let anyone feel my bicep. Of course it's actually sore today anyway. Therefore I wouldn't let anyone touch it.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *PS.. you might even get to feel my bicep.. join us... join us.. Join us... *



Hell, where do I sign up??


Hey Seig, there's your marketing strategy!


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Of course you will have to be chaperoned my Mr.C and myself. *



Hey, I enjoy living "pain free."I remember your pics sent of your deer hunt, there was a "hidden message " there!


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *  Oh my gosh, I wouldn't let anyone feel my bicep. Of course it's actually sore today anyway. Therefore I wouldn't let anyone touch it. *



I got a perfect solution for that bicep, "Atomic Balm!" Guaranteed results!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I got a perfect solution for that bicep, "Atomic Balm!" Guaranteed results! *



Never heard of it. Hey, are you trying to set me up???


----------



## Seig (Feb 12, 2003)

When do I get to line you all up to do the ceremonial groin kick on you?


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Never heard of it. Hey, are you trying to set me up??? *



Yes, and no.............


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *When do I get to line you all up to do the ceremonial groin kick on you? *



When I get promted to 10th Dan.


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 12, 2003)

Who will promote you to let you hang out with 10 Dans?  I only know 2 Dans.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Who will promote you to let you hang out with 10 Dans?  I only know 2 Dans. *



Dennis Conatser. His price is a little steep, but affordable!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Dennis Conatser. His price is a little steep, but affordable! *



Oh yeah.........  Well, 10 generations of Castillo's will be indebted to me if that happens.

(and you would still have to earn it and test in front of the board)!  :shrug:

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Feb 13, 2003)

and here I thought he just meant he was changing his name to Dan


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 13, 2003)

HMMMMM, Dan Castillo. no Ricardo sounds much better.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *HMMMMM, Dan Castillo. no Ricardo sounds much better.:rofl: *



YEAH, I like it! Master has a nice ring to it, though!


----------



## Seig (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *YEAH, I like it! Master has a nice ring to it, though! *


You want that title?  You have to command it, not demand it.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Master has a nice ring to it, though! *



Go see the general section with the thread labeled "arts I plan to master"


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You want that title?  You have to command it, not demand it. *



I did, no one answered!


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Go see the general section with the thread labeled "arts I plan to master" *




There's no planning here, it's been done!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *There's no planning here, it's been done! *




     Again, I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *     Again, I'm at a loss for words. *



No worries, I'll develop a list of complimentary vocabulary for you!

From your friends at Tracys Kenpo Karate!


----------



## Seig (Feb 14, 2003)

_*Boot to the Groin*_


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No worries, I'll develop a list of complimentary vocabulary for you! *



Gee; thanks.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> **Boot to the Groin* *



Et tu, Bru'te?

The line in the sand has been drawn, who shall cross first?


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Gee; thanks. *



I SAW THAT!


----------



## Seig (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Et tu, Bru'te?
> 
> The line in the sand has been drawn, who shall cross first? *


I will!
They don't call me the SandMan for nothing! _Boot to the Groin_


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *The line in the sand has been drawn, who shall cross first? *



Don't matter I'll go first. As the low rank around here.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I will!
> They don't call me the SandMan for nothing! Boot to the Groin *



OUCH!:vu:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Feb 16, 2003)

Wow,   What a nice collection of c-c-c-c-cutlery, as Norman Bates sez.  Now we gotta get you "hooked" on Kerambits 


  Ricardo, maybe GD-7 can check you on as additional lug-gage when he comes up to By-Gawd again :rofl:


----------

